# CatEye Velo 8 Installation



## Jacques Pienaar (Nov 9, 2009)

I have recently received a CatEye Velo 8 as a gift. After the installation I am sure I haven't done it right as the speed is too high and distance covered too far. I ride a 26" wheel with 2.35 tire. 

I followed the instruction but am not sure whether I have placed the sensor and magnet in the right positions, not sure where they should go exactly.

I would greatly appreciate some pointers on the correct installation and setting of the computer


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

The magnet and sensor simply tell the computer if the magnet has passed or not. Basically, if the computer is recording a speed, the magnet and sensor are working.

If the numbers are not accurate, it is because you have programmed your wheel size incorrectly during setup. The instructions seem very clear to me. There is a chart which gives the circumference of a 26x2.35. If you want to verify this number, sit on your bike, and measure the distance your bike rolls for one revolution of the wheel. 

Enter the number into the computer as per the instructions.


----------



## Jacques Pienaar (Nov 9, 2009)

Cheers, measured the rolling distance of one revolution and the data seems much more acurate once this amount was put into the computer.


----------

